# 2006 Key Largo



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

I am in the middle of buying this 2006 key largo center console. I was just wondering what all you thought about me towing it behind my 2002 jeep wrangler with its 4in lift. The key largo is a 16 footer.

If you guys have any ideas on anything i can buy for the boat please let me know.
I know it needs a trolling motor. im trying to find one to buy.

TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK!


----------



## yamahagrizzly (Dec 29, 2010)

how far do you plan on towing it? boats are easy to tow and tow great behind trucks but something so short would scare me. jeeps are unstable as it is now put a boat that weighs 2/3 the weight of the jeep behind it getting wobbly in the wind imo bad idea for highway towing. if your going short distance and back roads i dont think it will be to bad. i tow a 18 foot car trailer (empty) behind my 97.

and unless you put 4.56 gears you will never get out of 3rd gear.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont really have to use the high way and if i do ill be laid back in the slow lane with the music playing and fun times in front of me with no worries. It is only a 16footer and the jeep has more stuff added to it than a stock jeep. 
EX
subs
finders
bumbers
line-x
air intake
4in lift
tv
moto metal rims (and 5th wheel that matches)

im not saying that all those things added will make it easy and add alot of whieght. im just saying it adds a little more weight than the jeep had.


----------



## yamahagrizzly (Dec 29, 2010)

not trying to be a dick but its clear you have no towing experience. 
not one thing you listed helped your towing ability but it hurt it very much. a lifter jeep means unstable heavier rims and tires mean less power and this isn't ricer car world so brand of rims doesn't matter. 
and most important is the breaks. 33's and heavy rims make the breaking terrible in a jeep. through some rain on the pavement and you loose even more breaking ability with your wide tires. then a boat that lifts you back end when you break hard i can see thing going south very quickly.

i only say this for your safety and others around you. ive seen full size trucks pass and get passed by rigs towing boats and almost loose it. imo jeeps are to short and light to tow that size/ weight boat. use one of your dads trucks if you want to do it.

what kind of hitch do you have? is it rated for the weight of the boat? most bumpers with a hitch on them are rated for 500 pound towing. u would need a real hitch that is bolted to the frame.

i am not saying it cant/ wont do it. i used to tow my boat about a mile or so to a garage every year with my grizzly my boat was a 20 foot bow rider and was heavier than yours. i never went over 10 mph and there was almost no cars ever on that road. could it do it yes but it wasnt safe at all.

just use your judgment imo it isnt safe. but it is understandable if you go short distance. once and a while.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

well i forgot to add that im only 16. and i also said that i wasnt say that any of the stuff i added helped. just saying but thanks for your input


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I tow mine, it's a 17' with a 90 HP same setup with the center console, plus I have the 27 gallon internal tank. I have the 4 cylinder, tows fine. Just have to take it easy. How much are ya paying for a boat like that?


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

$6000

1010101010


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Not bad, I paid $5100 for mine. The thing I didn't like about the Key Largos was the interior. I have bought many boats in my life, and even built some. I may be only 19, but been at it since I was 12. I would look for a boat out of Florida. Don't let the salt scare you, many deals to be had. PM if you have any more questions


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

well mines comin up to ohio. its never been in the salt!!! and the motor has less than 10 hours on it


----------

